# roof wash



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Any of you guys do this? http://www.youtube.com/paintingtampabay#p/a/u/0/JGflDdg1omA


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty interesting!
We have mostly shingle roofs (those look like tile?). Once in a great while get a call to clean the calcium from swamper, no cleaning!
Is that a foam? 
Spraying water below to protect shrubs? 
Why the plastic on ground?
Is there a huge diff in the before/after?
Is it mostly to remove algae/mold?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Mostly mold.We do shingles also.You have to keep the plants wet to prevent chemical burn.The plastic will protect the grass


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, we don't get much mold here in the desert!


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Quality footage:jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hear Spielberg calling.....


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

No, thats just stevie wonder you hear....nline2long:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Yep works just fine on shingles.....gloeocapsa magma is what actually is mostly the black streaking........Good footage Aaron. 
*
*


----------

